

Show HN: My side project, timeline of old Jerusalem maps - nir
http://nli-labs.net/jerusalem_maps/

======
nir
Scraped from <http://jnul.huji.ac.il/dl/maps/jer/html/date.html> , added
TimelineJS + FancyBox + ImageLens

